#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  எங்கள் வாழ்க்கையில் ஜோதிடம்

## kanak

ஜோதிடம் பற்றி நீங்கள் என்ன நினைக்கிறீர்கள்? நாம் ஏன் ஜோதிடத்தை நம்புகிறோம்? இது உண்மையில் நம் வாழ்க்கையை மாற்றுகிறதா?

----------


## The Witcher

உங்களிடம் ஜாதகம் இருக்கிறதா?

----------


## Bhavya

> ஜோதிடம் பற்றி நீங்கள் என்ன நினைக்கிறீர்கள்? நாம் ஏன் ஜோதிடத்தை நம்புகிறோம்? இது உண்மையில் நம் வாழ்க்கையை மாற்றுகிறதா?


என்னை பொறுத்தவரை நமது சிந்தனையும் செயல்களும் தான் எமது வாழ்வை தீர்மானிக்கிறது.

----------


## IDK

> ஜோதிடம் பற்றி நீங்கள் என்ன நினைக்கிறீர்கள்? நாம் ஏன் ஜோதிடத்தை நம்புகிறோம்? இது உண்மையில் நம் வாழ்க்கையை மாற்றுகிறதா?


அதைபற்றி முதலில் உங்களுடைய கருத்து என்ன எனறு தெரிந்து கொள்ளலாமா kanak. 

முதலில் உங்கள் மீது நீங்கள் நம்பிக்கை வைக்க வேண்டும். அதை விட்டு விட்டு ஜோதிடம் மீது நம்பிக்கை வைப்பதில் எந்த வித பயனும் இல்லையே.

----------


## Bhavya

> உங்களிடம் ஜாதகம் இருக்கிறதா?


ஏன் ஜோதிடம் பார்க்க போகிறீர்களா?

----------


## The Witcher

> ஏன் ஜோதிடம் பார்க்க போகிறீர்களா?





> என்னை பொறுத்தவரை நமது சிந்தனையும் செயல்களும் தான் எமது வாழ்வை தீர்மானிக்கிறது.


இப்படி கூறிய பின்பு பார்க்க வேண்டிய அவசியம் இல்லை. உங்கள் பெற்றோர்களிடம் கூறுங்கள் நீங்கள் திருமணம் செய்யும் போது ஒன்றும் பார்க்க வேண்டாம் என்று. (நீங்கள் திருமணம் பண்ணவில்லை என்றால் மட்டும் இந்த பதிவு)

----------


## kanak

> உங்களிடம் ஜாதகம் இருக்கிறதா?


ஏன் நீங்க ஜோசியக்காரரா? ஜாதகம் கேட்கிறிங்க

----------

